# Could we create a list of places to submit our designs/products?



## ehinchman (Sep 17, 2008)

Trust me  I _AM_ using the search feature of the board, and I can't seem to find a list of places for us to submit our designs/products...

So I was wondering if anyone would like to help me create a comprehensive list of places that we can all use to our advantage.

I have nothing but time to sit here for as long as it takes to find places to add to this list but... feel free to make the job easier by adding places not listed already, and I will add more once I find them...

Personally, I am interested in any website/blog we can submit designs/products (preferably for free but doesn't have to be), or even places to send actual physical products for review or whatever... So long as it's clothing related.

Here's what I've found so far:

T-Shirt Forums - T-Shirt Gallery (of course )
T-Shirts Countdown Chart - Register (of course, of course )
Google Product Search
shirtseek.com
tee shirt : i love your t-shirt : tshirt

I will add more when I find them, and if you could help that would be awesome!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Emptees - Tees As well as 65 blogs you can submit your tees to for possible publication  Lists: 65 T-shirt BlogsbyHIDE YOUR ARMS


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

155 tshirt blogs:  Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogsbyHIDE YOUR ARMS


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SoloStampede said:


> 155 tshirt blogs:  Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogsbyHIDE YOUR ARMS


showoff


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

hehe my bad


----------



## ehinchman (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice lists there


----------

